
How can I use PHP and not suck? - cmars232

======
cmars232
I am considering a project which for many reasons will be more economically
feasible to implement with PHP. However, I consider myself to be an
'enlightened' web developer -- I prefer frameworks like Django, Rails,
Turbogears, etc. I am not looking fwd to going back to mashing MVC all
together into PHP pages.

Has anyone used PHP with a successful modular methodology, similar at least in
spirit to these frameworks?

In my experience, its not necessarily the languages that make you more
productive and agile, its having learned lessons from those languages. So, I'm
hoping someone knows of a fresh enlightened approach to PHP.

If not, maybe I'll create one in the process, but I'm really hoping it doesn't
come to that, I'd rather hit the ground running than build a framework.

------
cmars232
Update: I just found this comparison:

Top 10 PHP MVC frameworks <http://www.mustap.com/phpzone_post_73_top-10-php-
mvc-frameworks>

~~~
cmars232
Another Update: I'm taking a serious look at CakePHP.

